# Looking For Local Meat Rabbit Breeds



## cmitchell (Apr 14, 2011)

I live in the Farmington, Maine area and have been looking for meat breed rabbits (Californian, New Zeland, Satin) to raise. Seems they are hard to find around these parts.

I used to live in Southern Maine and had no problem finding them in that area..so I could make the 2 1/2 - 3 hour trip back down to buy but was hoping I could find some closer to home.


----------



## Holachicka (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi there, 

Have you tried your local craigslist? what about the bulletin boards at some local feed stores?


----------



## hoodat (Apr 20, 2011)

One of the main reasons New Zealands and Californians are recommended is that the bunny runners and slaughter houses prefer them. They like to have all rabbits as close to the same size as possible and white so stray hairs will not stand out. For your own use however there are plenty of other breeds that are just as good. Rex is a good meat rabbit (full size rex not mini rex) as are creme de argents. the French are a practical people so most French breeds had their start as meat rabbits.
Plenty of us just use meat mutts carefully chosen for good meat conformation.


----------



## norcal (Apr 20, 2011)

There were NO rabbits on our Craigslist for ever & ever, and all kinds of "wanted" posts for meat rabbits.   So, when I got my hands on a few, I bought them.   Well, now Craigslist is totally flooded w/ rabbits & especially meat rabbits.   So, mine are probably all going in the freezer rather than on Craigslist.


----------



## rickerra (Apr 21, 2011)

Yeah... I was surprised at the amount of rabbit ads on CL as we approached Easter.  Guess giving a cuddly, adorable bunny in the Easter basket is still popular.  I guess better than a cute chick... as far as pets go.

Most of the ads are for Rex and Lop and the more common pet types.  But I do see the occasional Purebred Californian and NZ ads too.

I'm trying to buy a mature breeding trio... used for meat.  They are all mixed American Chinchilla/Creme D'Argent/NZ.  But that's fine to me for my first set of breeding stock.  That they were proven breeders and healthy is more important for me as a first-timer.

Good luck in your search!


----------

